# TPMS system........2011 VW Golf



## leeanders (Feb 8, 2011)

The owners manual, for this 2011 Golf, if I understood it correctly, stated that the TPMS system operated entirely off the ABS sensor(s), instead of having to physically place an individual sensor into each wheel.

Can anyone confirm for me that there are not TPMS sensone inside each wheel?

Just want to be sure, before I decide to replace any wheels or tires.

Thanks......... [email protected]


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 13, 1999)

That is correct. One of the changes for most of the 2011's is the switch from direct pressure monitoring to indirect monitoring. No sensors are needed.


----------



## leeanders (Feb 8, 2011)

*That's great news*



ChrisM said:


> That is correct. One of the changes for most of the 2011's is the switch from direct pressure monitoring to indirect monitoring. No sensors are needed.


That's about the best news I've heard since cars were mandated to provide them! THANKS...Lee


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

You'll want to see if your current (OE) wheels have rubber or metal valve stems; Metal stems indicate you still have the sensors inside the wheels, rubber stems indicate you are on the ABS system. The switch to the ABS system was made as a rolling change, so we have run into several case of cars made early in the 2011 model run still using sensors !


----------



## Turbo Turkey (Sep 8, 2009)

2011 Models do NOT use in wheel sensors. Open your glove box. If in the top left corner you see a TPMS button, then there are no sensors in your wheels. That is the reset button for the abs sensors every time you add air to your tires


----------



## wed_wabbit (Jul 15, 2008)

This brings up a question. Will you have to get a VAG for changing wheel sizes or if you get a +1 tire or change wheel sizes? Will the TPMS button in the glove box reset the sensor to zero when you add a new set of wheels (ie 18")? Just some thoughts in case someone wants to up the wheel size later on and doesn't want a dummy light on the dash.


----------



## Blankwave (7 mo ago)

Turbo Turkey said:


> 2011 Models do NOT use in wheel sensors. Open your glove box. If in the top left corner you see a TPMS button, then there are no sensors in your wheels. That is the reset button for the abs sensors every time you add air to your tires


This is amazing news... I just reset it and the light's off!
The warning light had been on since I bought my 2011 Golf a week ago. 
I was told at Goodyear Tire Service Center yesterday they'd need to use a remote sensor to test each tire for the fault. 
Thanks for the info!


----------

